# Stereo Integrity SHS 24 in horn loaded Paraflex cabinet



## robwelsh

Much more info at the link provided














Log into Facebook


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Pure awesomeness!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

The link is going to your last pic.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I'll go check out MMJ's page.


----------



## robwelsh

BP1Fanatic said:


> The link is going to your last pic.


Sorry. Try this 









High Order Quarterwave Society (DIY Paraflex & Super Planar dev community) | Allow me to introduce to everyone the world's first Paraflex C-2E 1 X 24" Subwoofer, holding the Stereo Integrity SHS 24 driver built by Nick Lemons (...


Allow me to introduce to everyone the world's first Paraflex C-2E 1 X 24" Subwoofer, holding the Stereo Integrity SHS 24 driver built by Nick Lemons (which can be driven by as much as 5,000 watts...




www.facebook.com


----------



## 1Michael

Nice!


----------

